# My New Website



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello,

For a long time I've had CincyCichlids.Net... which I haven't updated in well.. forever. However, with the success I've had propagating and selling shrimp, I've decided to start building up an online store, but at the same time focus mainly on the information of the relatively new hobby.

Please check it out, give me feed back, and add what you know to the forums .

http://www.PerfectInverts.com

Thanks!

Chris


----------

